# Pheasant Appetizer for Christmas



## mr big d (Dec 23, 2013)

This is a vary good way to make up some appetizers for family and friends. We have done this a few times and every one love it.

I did four pheasant breasts and made a bubbled batch could have made three, some for dipping sauce after grilled or smoked.

 Pheasant Breasts or whole birds

1/2 tsp minced onion or fresh onion

1/2 tsp minced garlic

1 tsp sugar

1/4 tsp pepper

1 Tbsp olive oil  or veg oil

1 Tbsp sesame seeds

1/2 cup soy-sauce  (LaChoy)

1/4 cup of water

You can vary from this but this works good, if you like it hot some red pepper, I wouldn't add salt the soy-sauce is plenty salty.

Cut up your pheasant into small bit size pieces but not to small they will dry out (vary lean) I like to serve them up with tooth picks ,













100_3129.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 23, 2013






Cut these size pieces in three.that will be about right.

Mix up all your ingredients in a bowl.













100_3131.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 23, 2013






Place pieces in marinate from two to twelve hours (your choice) I do two hours.













100_3134.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 23, 2013






I use my small AMNTPS on my gas grill ( use your favorite type pellets or wood)

you can also use your smoker. This batch was with pit master choice pellets.













100B3140.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 23, 2013






 This is the important part !!! Pre heat grill or smoker. Grill over low heat they seem to cook fast and will dry out on you, there still good but just not as good, so take your time. This will also give your smoke some time to work its magic. You want them moist not dry. I take them up to about 155 temp .













100_3161.JPG



__ mr big d
__ Dec 23, 2013






Now take your left over marinate or make another batch, heat it up a little, pour over the top or serve on the side for dipping sauce. Get out some tooth picks and   ENJOY 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  !!!

MBD


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 24, 2013)

That sounds and looks absolutely fantastic! Terrific idea!!!!! Merry Christmas!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks really awesome!! I just cleaned out the freezer and had to chuck the last of my game birds as they were all at least 2 years old. Didn't make our annual hunting trip this year, so will have to wait till next year to try out your recipe .


----------



## mr big d (Dec 25, 2013)

We have used this marinate a few times now and it's been a big hit every time
It's quite fast to make . At the hunting lodge go shoot some birds clean them up brine a few hours or over night . Cook them have a few cold ones and everyone's happy.
MDB


----------

